# Time to go home.



## geist1223 (Mar 3, 2021)

Today we leave Cabo for home. Originally we had an early flight and we would have been back in Oregon mid-afternoon. But that flight got cancelled. I believe Alaska consolidated flights due to low passenger load. We not do not get back until 10:30 pm.

It has been a good relaxing 3 weeks. Our favorite Seafood and Taco Restaurant (El Chino) has survived and is expanding. Grilled fish or shrimp Tacos for 35 pesos. 4 of us had a feast their the other night. Lots of food and drink and it worked out to 1000 pesos or about $25 USA per couple.

Art Walk was sad with the few tourists. The Artist we knew and had on prior trips had dinner with his family his Studio did not survive the 6 month shutdown. I did talk with another Gallery owner and he had recently talked to Edgar Zamora. He said Edgar was working on several commissioned works. That is good news.

We are already planning our next trip. This time April of 2022. Hopefully the ocean will be warmer for Patti and snorkeling.

A woman we met at Cabo Azul  has been here since Thanksgiving except for Christmas week and New Year week. Cabo Azul keeps offering 75% discounts. So she keeps extending her stay.

Tom and Patti


----------



## samara64 (Mar 3, 2021)

Have a safe flight home.


----------



## HenryT (Mar 3, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> Today we leave Cabo for home. Originally we had an early flight and we would have been back in Oregon mid-afternoon. But that flight got cancelled. I believe Alaska consolidated flights due to low passenger load. We not do not get back until 10:30 pm.
> 
> It has been a good relaxing 3 weeks. Our favorite Seafood and Taco Restaurant (El Chino) has survived and is expanding. Grilled fish or shrimp Tacos for 35 pesos. 4 of us had a feast their the other night. Lots of food and drink and it worked out to 1000 pesos or about $25 USA per couple.
> 
> ...


Great, I will be there in a week. Where is El Chino located?


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 3, 2021)

HenryT said:


> Great, I will be there in a week. Where is El Chino located?



As you are driving into San Jose del Cabo you come to the Traffic Circle where if you took the first exit you would head to the Puerto. But you want the 3rd exit (located 9pm as you enter the Traffic Circle). Drive two blocks (because 1st Block is one way the wrong way but it is the street El Chino's is located) [but start looking for Curb Parking] and turn right. Drive 2 blocks and turn right. Drive 2 blocks and turn right. El Chino's is just ahead on the left. Or you can park on the main street and walk a couple blocks without having to drive so much.


----------



## HenryT (Mar 4, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> As you are driving into San Jose del Cabo you come to the Traffic Circle where if you took the first exit you would head to the Puerto. But you want the 3rd exit (located 9pm as you enter the Traffic Circle). Drive two blocks (because 1st Block is one way the wrong way but it is the street El Chino's is located) [but start looking for Curb Parking] and turn right. Drive 2 blocks and turn right. Drive 2 blocks and turn right. El Chino's is just ahead on the left. Or you can park on the main street and walk a couple blocks without having to drive so much.


Excellent.
Thank you!


----------



## pierrepierre (Mar 5, 2021)

So pleased you had good holiday!  Also read about your return flights - aggravating.  As you, we receive 2nd shot Wednesday - and will make that appointment at all costs.  Then I hope to get on computer to book December trip to Mexico at one of the Palace Resorts.  I think they have a new one down in Cabo some where - Le Blanc.  I think each individual must feel good in head and heart when they decide to start on the "travel wagon" again.  In retirement we were going to travel more but alas, the last 1.5 years of mandates, has changed ALL plans.


----------

